
Y Combinator Has Gone Supernova - sajid
https://www.wired.com/story/y-combinator-has-gone-supernova/
======
steven
I have been fascinated with YC since the beginning and twice tracked batches
for stories--W07 for Newsweek and W11 for Wired. So it was great to return in
the Sam Altman (and large cast of others) era to see how YC has basically made
the pivot from its focus on mainly helping the founders in its batches to the
broader mission of spreading startups (and the mentality of founders)
throughout the world. When I spoke to PG from his happy UK exile, he reminded
me that he was thinking this from the start. It was also great spending time
with Sam and many other partners, some of whom I've known for years. Thanks to
Kat, Sharon, and all the other YC folks and founders who helped me on this.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Looking forward to reading it, however your first sentence threw me off:

"If the casting director of the TV show “Silicon Valley” were asked to produce
a canonical example of an applicant to Y Combinator’s incubator program, she
may well have come up with the guy strolling _to the front of in a basement
auditorium_ at Stanford on a mid-April day this year."

Am I reading that correctly or was it just an editorial misplacement?

~~~
hammock
Eighty words to point out a typo. Thanks, man. You are a canonical HN
commenter :)

------
haaen
The writer uses words that sound cool and impressive. In his opinion. Truth
is, they make this piece an annoying read.

